# Blackpool Parking



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Whilst it's been well published about the zero tolerance to motohomes parking on the seafront at Blackpool. I'm wonder what the situation is regarding parking on the carpark down by the Tram Ternimus at Squires Gate. Does anyone know if motorhomes are banned from this facility too. I was hoping to go for a day trip with no intention of overnighting. But we know what the clamp happy chappies are like.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

PARK at princes way,cleveleys on the prom


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

As I am local, I have never needed to overnight in Blackpool. However as Rocky say parking and overnighting seems to be tolerated on Princess Way at Anchorsholme, drive North on the prom out of Blackpool, through Bispham, past the Norbreck Hydro, take the next left over the tram tracks, you are then on the lower prom (Princess Way) Park on the seaward side of the road.
Tim


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone,


This morning, I decided to leave the motorhome at home and go in the car. I can confirm that the STARR GATE carpark is know closed, and closed permanently 

myself and a mate of mine who are railway / tram enthusiasts took advantage of the fine weather and toddled off to Blackpool. It wasn't for bracing sea air, but to ride the new tram on the newly laid track from Starr Gate to Fleetwood Ferry and back. In our opinion the multimillion pound investment has been money well spent. The trams made by the Canadian company Bombardier are state of the art modern trams of the kind you find in European cities and provided a very smooth ride for the entire length of the journey. My only critism is the colour scheme, Purple / Silver is not very noticable on the single decker trams even in the sunshine. Unlike the old trams, you don't hear the new ones coming down the tracks.

Whilst the rest of the country was hit with torrential rain and floods, Blackpool was basking in glorious sunshine, in fact it was cracking the flags as they say.

For those of you with English concessionary bus passes thinking of going up to Blackpool to sample the ride, you'll be supprised to learn that you can use any English Bus Pass to get free travel on the tram. But be quick, as this concession is as told by the conductor only for the first 12 months of operation after which the concessions will only apply to Fylde Coast residents.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Thought there was an Aire now


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I was thinking of taking the van to Blackpool at the end of October for a dancing competition at the Winter Gardens. I'm not fussy about being near the sea, any old side street will do me. I assume that the whole of Blackpool is not "resident's only" or "no motorhomes"?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, funnily enough, on Google Earth, on Adelaide Street, right outside the Winter Gardens, there is a motorhome parked!!!!

And the parking sign has restrictions only after 6pm. I figure with a few moves through the day, it would be okay.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Aire*



teemyob said:


> Thought there was an Aire now


There is one on the car park at the back of the swimming pool at St Anne's, unfortunately it wasn't finalised for the Easter holiday...parking prices etc. Not sure if it is now though as we haven't been since

we did park on there but moved at tea time as we were the only ones on and felt a bit vulnerable...so ended up at the beach road at Cleveleys..

if anyone stays there and its in use let me know because its an ideal place for an odd night for us because its not too far away .

 

Anne


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There is now dedicated motorhome parking in Blackpool during the daytime

£5 for 12 hours

Blackpool Council has confirmed that the former coach park known as Lonsdale Road Coach Station, has been redesignated for motorhome parking.

Out and About 

Ben


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> I was thinking of taking the van to Blackpool at the end of October for a dancing competition at the Winter Gardens.?


October the restrictions run April - End Sept, if my memory serves me


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We park at Starr Gate next to the sand dunes and hop on the tram.Opposite the old Pontins.


----------



## DJDavec (Aug 15, 2012)

*re Princess way overnight parking*

Well as of this week (13/8/12) the parking on Princess way has restrictions, they are 4hrs only between the hrs of 10pm to 6am and no return within 8hrs.
the way I see it is if you park up at 02.05 the 4hrs takes you to 06.05 which is not restricted!
up to now there is no restrictions on the offside of the road (near the wall) or on the tarmac section of the road nr Little Bispham tram stop, although I do have a feeling these are going to get the yellow line treatment!

My Idea is to park at the wall side (before 10pm) then move over at 02.05, a small price to pay but better than not at all.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I was not aware that motorhome parking is not allowed on Blackpool prom. I see many motorhomes parked most days. It is all pay and display but I believe that you can buy a ticket for 7 days!!! Next time I go to the top of my road I will have a look at the parking meters on the prom and report back.
The lonsdale road motorhome area is in a reasonable location just up from the Football ground. It's not nice views but at least it's legal! The cinema, a gym, McDonalds, Frankie and Benny's, and a cheapy chain pub are close by. The town centre and prom are probably 5-10 mins walk away. 
Lots to do in Blackpool from the theatre shows : www.showsinblackpool.co.uk, Attractions: www.attractionsblackpool.co.uk and of course at the end of August for 66 nights Blackpool Illuminations: www.blackpool-illuminations.net.
As others have said the aire at Lytham is open and is right on the prom next to the cinema, swimming baths and a Toby Carvery.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

ched999uk said:


> I was not aware that motorhome parking is not allowed on Blackpool prom. I see many motorhomes parked most days. It is all pay and display but I believe that you can buy a ticket for 7 days!!! Next time I go to the top of my road I will have a look at the parking meters on the prom and report back.
> The lonsdale road motorhome area is in a reasonable location just up from the Football ground. It's not nice views but at least it's legal! The cinema, a gym, McDonalds, Frankie and Benny's, and a cheapy chain pub are close by. The town centre and prom are probably 5-10 mins walk away.
> Lots to do in Blackpool from the theatre shows : www.showsinblackpool.co.uk, Attractions: www.attractionsblackpool.co.uk and of course at the end of August for 66 nights Blackpool Illuminations: www.blackpool-illuminations.net.
> As others have said the aire at Lytham is open and is right on the prom next to the cinema, swimming baths and a Toby Carvery.


See pic..taken over the road from and slightly south of the Pleasure Beach


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks very much for that Rocles.


----------



## paulpenni (Dec 21, 2011)

*Wild camping at Cleveleys*

Sadly, no overnighting on the lower promenade at Cleveleys. Spoilt by inconsiderate caravanners - motorhomers and towers - who tried turning it into a campsite with awnings (yes!), generators, washing-lines etc.. Possible to park but for not more than 4 hours between 22.00 and 06.00 hrs.


----------

